# 13 Year Old Anatolian In Pain



## YuccaFlatsRanch (May 3, 2004)

Thor, my oldest living is a living orthopedic wreck just like me. About a week ago he was outside and wouldn't come in (yes he's old enough to sleep inside and let the young ones guard) and we had a Cold Front blow through and the next morning he was stove up - just like me. We both can tell the weather from our old bones aching. He is on Tramadol for his creaky joints. Called the vet the other day - yes a good country vet who trusts me to help diagnose - and he asked what I had in the medicine cabinet. I told him the usual tylenol with or without codiene, aspirin, Motrin, Tramadol, and some Celebrex (Celicox-ib) that I don't take because it doesn't do anything for me. He said to take the celebrex capsule, divide it into three portions and put in new gel caps. Dosage for the 145 pound old guy 1/3 my dose, one of the new capsules once a day. Keep up with his Tramadol (up to 12 50 mg tablets per day) and if I had any Methocarbamol (Robaxin) to give him 2 500mg tablets plus 2 Tramadol every 6 hours. Thor gets his pills in a piece of cheese. When he is hurting he will come and stand on front of the refrigerator and let you know its "time for the cheese treat that makes me feel better."

IT WORKS - instead of barely being able to get up and in obvious pain (enough for my wife to consider putting him down), he joined me on my sheep feeding rounds tonight. He isn't as spry as the Border Collie and the Lab, but who is???

Thor is much much better and it's good to know that these meds are safe for him to take.


----------



## TamiJoyFarm (Oct 18, 2012)

Nice to hear he is feeling so much better. So hard to see our beloved pets that become such a part of our families in pain.


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

I didn't know they used Celebrex for dogs, but tramadol works well. It's good to see that you care enough for your dog to give him Celebrex though. Those cost about $6 per pill or more.


----------



## YuccaFlatsRanch (May 3, 2004)

I got the Celebrex via VA and I have over 100 capsules left. Each capsule makes 3 for dogs so I have about a years worth. Tramadol and Robaxin I have extra plenty for both he and I.


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

Celebrex runs about $175 a month for 30 pills if you buy it at the pharmacy.


----------



## Kirby Greene MscD (Jul 12, 2003)

Have you tried DE (Diatomaceous Earth) It works for me and all Natural. For more info see:

thegoldensecret : DE/Diatomaceous Earth


----------



## YuccaFlatsRanch (May 3, 2004)

I use DE for many things with my animals - pain mgmt is not one of them. Or do we have a troll here??


----------



## YuccaFlatsRanch (May 3, 2004)

I didn't get the Celebrex for my dog - it was for me but it did nothing for my pain. Works for Thor though.


----------



## Kirby Greene MscD (Jul 12, 2003)

I had been taking 2 or 3 HEAPING tablespoons of DE disolved in a glass of water 2 x a day for 18 months before I got my knee replaced. All the medical people claimed that they had never heard of DE; yet I had NO pain in my knee, that had lost all of the cartilage. It was the worst case that the surgeon at the VA said he had ever seen!

For the dogs, I take a 5 qt plastic ice cream bucket and fill it half full of dry dogfood and dump in a heaping tbls of FOOD GRADE DE and roll it around and stir it to coat it - Sometimes I mix in a tbl spoon of DE into some leftover gravy or drippings and dribble the mix onto the food at suppertime. It works...

See my website The Golden Secret on Yahoo.com for lots of info and check out the 'Links' for sure!

K-


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

I imagine the DE is helping to build up the knee, as does chicken cartiledge.

Glad you found something for your old dog.


----------



## peteyfoozer (Nov 23, 2012)

So glad to hear that helps him! These LGD's are such loyal and amazing servants and deserve whatever help we can offer them. I don't know what I would do without my 2 Maremmas!


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Glad Thor is doing better. I know it is hard to see a loved pet in pain. Congratulations on having such a great vet!

I've been looking for a female Anatolian puppy for about a week now without any luck. I know I could look on Craigslist, etc. but I understand Anatolians can have the same type of hip problems German Shephards do; so I need to get a puppy from a breeder who knows for sure the problem has not shown up generationally.


----------



## YuccaFlatsRanch (May 3, 2004)

One thing about Anatolians is that they have relatively short lives. Thor at 13 is the oldest one I have ever had. He is like me - everything is just wearing out. The meds are helping him a lot though. I have a female who is coming into her first heat (actually two at once) and Thor has the same crazed look on his face as always when he smells "Heat". He wants to get going like a puppy. Not this time big guy - sorry - no one gets the girls this time. They still have growing to do and they already are about 110 pounds at one year old.

Yeah I have a great "old" country vet. Some things are more valuable than money to him. He knows Thor well - my first female Anatolian was VERY DOMINANT and would not let any male mount her. It drove Thor batty until we took him and the female to the vet and my vet extracted semen and AI'd Anna. For years, Thor loved going to the Vet. Only twice to pull semen though.


----------



## YuccaFlatsRanch (May 3, 2004)

Good luck on Anatolians back east. We allowed a lady to buy a female out from under us from a breeder here in Texas with the promise we could get a puppy back from her. She lived in Tennessee. Yeah, we could buy a puppy - about $1500.00 each. Sorry, no dog is worth that much money.


----------

